# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Διατροφή >  Δύσκολος ο Φώτης (Zebra Finch)

## falkonis

Αυτός ο Φώτης συνεχώς κορνάρει παίζει αλλά εκτός από τους σπόρους (παπαγαλων) δεν τρώει σχεδόν τίποτα
Του εχω βάλει μήλο, αγγούρι, αυγό, τσουκνιδα, σπανάκι, λάχανο (όλα τα χορταρικά αβραστα) και δεν αγγίζει
Μετά από 4-5 μέρες άρχισε να τρώει λίγο αυγοτροφή (αυγό, φρυγανιά, καρότο, ρίγανη, σουπιά)

Μου θυμίζει έντονα τα παιδιά μου που δεν τρώνε τίποτα

----------


## Cristina

Σιγά σιγά θα τα συνηθίζει! Τα δικά μου τρελαίνονται με το μαρούλι. Τους περνώ βιολογικό απο το σουπερμάρκετ για να έχω το κεφάλι ήσυχο.Και μήλο τρώνε πολύ. Να βάλεις μήλα γλυκά , όχι ξυνα. Βάλε και μπρόκολο.
Εκεί που τι είχαν το πουλάκι δεν έβλεπε και πολλά ( συνηθισμένο στους εκτροφείς), αλλά θα τα μάθει! Καλά κάνεις που βάζεις ποικιλία!
Θα σου πρότεινα να βάλεις μείγμα σπόρων ειδικό για ζέβρες και αλλά αυστραλιανά πουλιά. Εγω πάντα βάζω συσκευασμένη, της Versele laga.
http://s1380.photobucket.com/user/At...u4pxo.jpg.html

http://s1380.photobucket.com/user/At...tml?sort=3&o=7
Απο τι βλέπεις δεν έχει τα λεγόμενα μπισκοτάκια και έχει ακριβώς τα σποράκια τα μικρά που είναι κατάλληλα γι αυτά.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τα ζεμπράκια είναι λίγο ζόρικα στο να μάθουν λαχανικά είναι η αλήθεια. Συνήθως προτιμούν τα φυλλώδη λαχανικά (σπανάκι, γλυστρίδα, σέσκουλο, μπρόκολο). Δοκίμασε να βάζεις κάθε μέρα το ίδιο μέχρι να το δοκιμάσει και έπειτα να προσφέρεις κάτι διαφορετικό. Μπορεί να του πάρει λίγο καιρό να δοκιμάσει, αλλά λογικά θα το κάνει! Είναι και περίεργα πλάσματα!

----------

